# Autologic scan diagnostics



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, 

while doing a service engine reset for 2000 740IL, my independent car shop guy gave me a scanned diagnostic sheet. I didn't really looked at it till i got home, it goes somethign like

Quick Test
-----------------
Digital Motor Electronices (DME) 2 faults
Immobiliser (EWS) 2 faults
Airbag (AB) 1 faults
Central body electornices (ZKE)
Instrument Cluster (OM) 5 faults
Lamp Check Module (LCM) 9 faults
Hating and Air Conditioning Control (IHK) 1 faults
On board Monitor/Control Pppanel (BMBT) 2 fautls
Switching Centre Centre Console 2 faults


I know my car's ABS module is not working, so my brake/abs lights are on, service engine was told to be a gas cap problem (which they reset it for free) other than that, everything else is good. Air cond / heat working well. 

The quick test above showed MANY faults, am I in big trouble? Should I get rid of this car before it's too late?


----------

